

Rejected YC Winners Voting - robmnl

I want to throw an idea out there.<p>How about we set up a seasonal voting mechanism, that allows us to track who of us were rejected, and who of the rejects we consider the very best - a true gem that YC missed.<p>Anyone up to programming that?
======
jey
I think the time would be better spent working on implementing the idea and
winning. Once you win, you can stick your tongue out at YC as much as you
want. :-)

------
rnesh
I'm currently working on a site to help anyone who was rejected from YC (the
YNot's), and anyone else, a place to collaborate, find a co-founder, and
assist those looking to move to SV. I was also planning on adding a section so
people could demo their startup, have them voted on, and receive feedback.
Nothing badmouthing YC, but just a place to keep rejected spirits up and give
them some incentive to continue working on their startups.

~~~
imasr
Drop a line if you need help. (rafael_imas@yahoo.com)

~~~
rnesh
Thanks for offering to help.

------
samwise
This would have to be the worst place to share your idea. Amongst
young,capable, and eager entrepreneurs. i would steal a good idea in a heart
beat.

------
dfranke
Hmm. The YC Miss Congeniality awards.

------
rms
Problem is that most people, rejected or not rejected, don't want to disclose
their idea.

~~~
henning
I don't understand this reluctance to share an idea for a startup. It's
ridiculous, because it seems to be predicated upon the assumptions that no one
has thought of it, and if they did they would go off and immediately implement
it. What arrogance. You could tell them every little detail of what you have
and mind and, because language is so vague, they could think it was something
entirely different.

If you tell me about your startup, your first goal, before you can make me a
user or (even better) a paying user, is to get me to give a shit about it,
which is a formidable task.

~~~
rms
I'm not saying it's rational, I'm just saying that is how people are.

